# Good Boy!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Today was the first day we left Wolfie out of his crate while we went out. We went to the beach and stayed for 5 hours. We checked on him after 2 hours and he was fine. When we got home, he was still doing great and everything was still the way we left it. The best thing about it was that he wasn't hyper like he is after being cooped up in the crate. Good Boy Wolfie! Very proud of my boy today.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a good boy! Wolfie is growing up


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

That's great. I don't know when we will get there with Mercury. He is way toooooo busy. Not bad per se, but always on the move. The only time he is still is in his condo.

H


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh you just wait!! He just hid the evidence really well!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome! There is no better feeling that knowing you can trust your dog outside the crate when you are not home. Shane was nearly four before he could be left alone all day and Chance is ok at night, but during the day not yet. A work in progress. Congratulations! don't be upset if you have the occasional set back though, just start over.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not sure if I can trust him at home yet. What are everyone's thoughts on if there is a difference what house we leave him in? I am at the beach house, and the reason I started him out of his crate here is because I wouldn't be too upset if he wrecked anything. We are still in the process of renovating. At home, I would be furious. It's where all of our nice things are.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I would have to say if you can't trust him at home with your belongings, I would not leave him out where it would be ok to destroy things. He should be able to be trusted outside of the crate no matter where you are. He will be maybe confused if he does not get reprimanded for destroying in one house and then gets in trouble for doing the same thing at another house. I did not leave Shane out until he was trustworthy no matter where we went if he was out of the crate. We traveled with a crate until he was able to respect all homes, not just mine.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job Wolfie. is this the first
time Wolfie was left out of the crate
at the beach house or the first time
left out of the crate when you're not home?

oops, just saw your post that this is
the first time out of the crate when you're away.

i say try it at home. if he's ok
at the beach house why wouldn't he be
ok at home? at home leave him out of the crate
and leave for 15 minutes and come back. do a few test runs
adding a little more time slowly.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good idea, doggiedad. I think I will try a few minutes at a time at home. @ lisgje I would definitely reprimand him if he destroyed something at the beach house. I just thought to start him here because he wouldn't ruin anything of any value. For the record, he has never chewed up or destroyed anything, even as a baby. I leave lots of bones and chew toys around for him, and he chooses those instead. I have never even had to put my shoes away. The most he has ever done is steal a shoe and leave it under the diningroom table. However, before today, and except at night, he has never been left out of the crate unsupervised.


----------

